# bladder inf reoccurring



## auntiemissa (Apr 19, 2010)

my 1yr old puppy peed in her sleep a month or ago in my bed so i took her to vet.she had a bladder inf so was put on meds.Tried getting her back for a checkup after that to make sure inf was gone but we couldnt get her to ever pee on command to get a sample.we decided to just play it by ear and assume shes better if she doesnt have anymore accidents.a few wks later she pooped in my bed(i didnt think pooping would be related to bladder inf) but called vet anyways.i told them i would continue to watch her.Last night she peed in her sleep again so im assuming her inf never really went away.we have appt first thing 2morrow am and they are going to need her to have a full bladder and go in with a needle to get her urine(i told them i highly doubted she was ever gonna pee for them again to give sample so to do whatever it takes to get her pee LOL).im curious as to what im up against here.is she gonna be a dog prone to always getting bladder inf? is there maybe something thats causing these inf that i could avoid? i know my vet will have answers 2morrow but just wondering what you guys thought.She is a mutt and vet thinks she may be a dalmation/lab mix.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I know that the Dalmatian breed is a breed where every dog is affected with urate bladder stones (males usually having more problems than females). If she is part Dalmatian, this *could* be something to look into. 

I would really try to get a urine sample if you can. Have you tried holding a cookie sheet under her while she pees? Or maybe a ladle that you can hold out behind her while she pees?

Is she spayed? If so, at what age was she spayed? There's a chance that if she was spayed really young that her pelvic muscles are weak and putting her on some estrogen hormones (or something similar) would help.

I know there is another member on here who's dog had the same problem. I hope she chimes in. Good luck! :smile:


----------



## auntiemissa (Apr 19, 2010)

yes the vet mentioned dalmations being know for getting these stones.i was just hoping it was a typical bladder inf and then everything would be fine from there.She is a very smart puppy and so the first time we got her pee sample we quickly stuck a little cup under her as she started to pee and got it.She wont let u go near her when shes peeing now(its not like we even touched her let alone hurt her)lol shes very weird about where she will pee so i know that its gonna be almost impossible to do it that way again.I believe she was spayed around 6months old.i did alot of research and asking around and that seemed to be the time to do it.i suppose the vet will tell me more 2morrow.thanks!


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Some urinary tract infections are hard to get rid of. Shellie usually has to have a culture/sensitivity done to see what antibiotic will work for it, she had 2 that we did 3 different rounds of antibiotics on to cure, and the last one we just started out with a culture. Each time it's been a different bacteria/antibiotic that works.


----------



## auntiemissa (Apr 19, 2010)

so we went to vet this am.dr got her urine through a needle and we wont know results for a few more days but he noticed she does have a retracted vulva which could be causing these problems


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Zailey has a recessed vulva. 
She's only about 5.5 months old right now, but she has had a couple of UTIs. I haven't put her on antibiotics for any of them but one, but I have started using a cranberry supplement made by NaturVet called Cranberry Relief. She's been on it about two months (3x a week, not daily) and she hasn't had a bad one since, though i have noticed some minor "infection-ey" looking discharge once. Before, they were full on UTIs with limited urinary control, and pretty heavy discharge.

My vet said that her first heat can possibly fix it without any surgery, as the swelling involved changed the skin a bit, allowing it to come down, and that if the first one doesn't fix it, that the second one will.
Since your girl is spayed, obviously this is not an option. 
Unfortunately with a recessed vulva, you will more than likely battle UTIs as an ongong problem. You can do a couple things to try to manage it:
diet, diet, diet. 
keep her vulva as clean as possible. I know with zailey, i clean her off about once a week, and it seems to help.
I am new to this cranberry supplement, but so far, I like what it is doing for her.


You can have it surgically corrected, but to me, that's way too invasive unless things are really bad.


----------



## auntiemissa (Apr 19, 2010)

thank you for that info.iam still waiting for results of test so im not sure what her options will be yet.as far as diet,what do u mean? i have her on a good food(innova) from the natural pet store.Keeping her clean do u mean just making to wipe that area down there?at the vet she did have green puss-like stuff on her vulva which i hadnt noticed b4(but then again i dont really look down there).Another quick question i had was this: my dog likes to drink muddy water when we go to the dog parks.I obviously tell her to stop and have to keep on eye on her so she doesnt,but could drinking this yucky water be causing some of her inf? we only visit the park maybe once a week so its not like shes drinking very much,but she does like her muddy water!


----------



## auntiemissa (Apr 19, 2010)

so the vet said there was NO infection. i suppose thats good.he said maybe she had a cramp or something and had leakage in her sleep and peed.


----------

